# New Bio Media



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was at J&L Aquatics today. They have a new bio media. It comes in large tim bit sizes or in a decent size block. A few different options Has anyone heard of this stuff or tried it?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

There used to be a very porous block, made to fit into the old Aquaclear Hob's. I had a couple, and they worked great. Haven't seen them in years. I wonder if it's a similar product?


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I was recently doing research into this product and it has excellent reviews. Even used in some well-known professional aquariums. It's purely for nitrifying bacteria since there is no carbon component to the media. If you are after aerobic denitrification and phosphate scrubbing, this won't do anything for that.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm using that stuff in one of my sump and it works. I can't say it works better than matrix or eheim stuff. I think if I had to do it again I might try the blocks. Just makes it easier for maintenance. The balls are not super solid, and when hit will crumble somewhat. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I use hydroton. Since it's made in Germany for the aquaponics/greenhouse industry, the quality is excellent and the price is very reasonable compared to anything "specifically" made for the aquarium industry.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

+1 on the hydroton. You can buy 50l bag of it for around $30. I get mine from Jon's plant factory on Hastings. Using for a trickle filter, in a canister and also as the grow media for my outdoor aquaponic garden. Works as good as anything I've used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't know, but I wouldn't be surprised if plain old, Lava Rock would be as good? I've heard it does well....What do you all think? It's easy to find in the neighbors garden too! :lol:


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Lava rock does work. But it's all a matter of degree - how well does it work and how much of it do you need. Lava rock will work better than bioballs but expanded clay (hydroton) will work better and Marine Pure will be slightly better still. It's all a matter of how much surface area there is for the bacteria.

I also use hydroton - together with Right Now bacteria. I have absolutely no issues with ammonia (NH3), nitrites or nitrates.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I've used lava rock for years due to low cost and avilibility


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Marine pure is not bad, it's so big though it's probably better off in sumps. Siporax is simply the best biomedia you can buy, I had to buy some out of Austria though (lol). Ehfisubstrat pro is also good and more readily available.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

It's probably better to start giving actual published surface area data for the media instead of people saying "mine's better than yours". Apples to apples, you know.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

cgjedi said:


> It's probably better to start giving actual published surface area data for the media instead of people saying "mine's better than yours". Apples to apples, you know.


Actual surface area isn't the end all answer - Some pores are simply too small and over time will get clogged with either detritus or dead bacteria and become useless. Matrix is about the highest out there next to ehfisubstrat pro, and it's basically pumice.

Matrix and Siporax will also start nitrifying after three or four months, given enough quanitity in the filter and slow enough water movement.

Absorbtion rate is also important;






IMO mechanical filtration, followed by Siporax followed by Matrix or ehfisubstrat is way more bio probably than anyone needs but is a really hard to beat setup.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Another;






At the end of the day marinepure is still very good and will do the job in 99.9% of applications


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Agreed I think most of this stuff is way more bio than any of us need. If you have extreme space limitations you might want to consider the higher surface area products. I selected mine based on ease of maintenance as well. May try bagging media with filter bags as well which again makes it easier to clean. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

